

Microsoft Edge: Microsoft's new browser - jigneshhk
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsofts-new-browser-will-be-called-microsoft-edge/#.up0lhs:b33i

======
DigitalSea
The burning questions for me are;

\- Will Edge only be available to Windows 10 users or will there be an upgrade
path and will it work on Windows 7 & Windows 8/8.1?

\- What are the developer tools like in Edge?

\- How fast is it? More specifically, Javascript performance.

\- Will releases come out more frequently keeping the browser up-to-date with
the latest standards like Firefox, Chrome and Opera do?

\- Any plans to release Edge for other devices and operating systems, perhaps
Mac?

I am pretty excited to see what comes of Edge, dropping the IE branding was
smart, but as a front-end developer who has experienced years of pain thanks
to versions of Internet Explorer less than version 10, it will take more than
note taking, annotation, a new simplified design and Cortana assistant
features to win me back to camp Microsoft from camp Mozilla as my day-to-day
browser. I will be giving it a chance on launch and if Microsoft have finally
solved the IE problem, I will use it as my default browser.

